# My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix this?



## NicolaM (30 Apr 2009)

Hi
I wonder if any of you have any solutions for this, as it is driving me mad.

My mouse cursor floats across the screen of my work laptop all by itself, making it really difficult to work.

I have looked up solutions on the internet, but nothing has worked.

It happens with the laptop touchpad, as well as when there is a mouse attached, so it's not dirt on the attached mousepad sensor that's the culprit.
It has been sugested on the internet that the actual touch pad on the laptop could be dirty underneath (requiring a disassembly of the computer..I think I'm not going to venture that)

I have used the mouse troubleshooting on windows, hasn't helped.

there has been no recent change in software added.

It's a Dell Inspiron 8500, running Windows XP.

A cyber pint to anyone who comes up with a solution!

Nicola


----------



## DrMoriarty (30 Apr 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

If it's an optical mouse, use a plain/matt surfaced mousepad instead of a shiny one.


----------



## NicolaM (30 Apr 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

Thaks DocM

It also happens sans USB mouse, so it is completely independant of the mousepad.
I think it is either something physcial to do with the touch pad, or some software issue.


Nicola


----------



## frash (1 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

I've a DELL Imspiron laptop running XP that does the same thing.
Doesn't bother me that much but I'd suggest DELL support if it bothers you.


----------



## galleyslave (1 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

known issue with dells. usual fix is a replacement mousepad etc...


----------



## runner (1 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

Yes, I had same issue with Dell Inspiron, but only when using the mouse pad in the PC.
Dont have it with Acer I replaced with.


----------



## car (1 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

If you mean that the mouse is jumping else where when youre working, then its the mousepad sensitivity.  
Its more then likely a synaptics mousepad.  Most laptops ship with this type.  The mouse drivers that ship with most laptops only allow configuration of mouse speed, size, snap to etc.  
If you google synaptics drivers and download/install latest drivers, op[en from control panel, you get an extra config bit which allows config of "palm sensitivity".  reduce or increase this to resolve.   


If on the other hand you mean the mouse is moving when youre not doing any work at all, then its an imbalance on the mousepad sensors. Short of getting a new mousepad the sensitivity settings on the latest drivers above should help.


----------



## MelF (1 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

Is a remote mouse that runs on battery (rather than plugged into hard drive)? If so, it's likely that the battery is gone or almost gone. Happens to me all the time but when I refresh the battery it's grand again.


----------



## NicolaM (2 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

It's the actual mousepad integral to the computer, and it does it all by its ownsome (ie when nothing is touching the mousepad)

Anyway, I have moved to a different computer, so problem solved 

Thank you all for the advsie

Nicola


----------



## born2bl8 (21 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

Hi there,

I got a similar issue on a DELL laptop.

The cause was the CPU overheating due to the fan not kicking in automatically.

One symptom is that you might notice that the fan does not operate, i.e. laptop seems eeriely quiet.

There is a known prob with certain DELL laptops and fixes are available to ensure the fan kicks in when required.

Bit of a long shot i.e. this mightnt be your prob at all, but can provide more info if you think this is your problem

Hope that helps, Born2bl8


----------



## onq (21 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*



NicolaM said:


> Hi
> I wonder if any of you have any solutions for this, as it is driving me mad.
> 
> My mouse cursor floats across the screen of my work laptop all by itself, making it really difficult to work.
> ...



=====================================

Three things come to mind.

1. Do you leave your mobile switched on near the machine - mine seems to make some open windows scroll erratically and yours might afffect the mouse - moving it away does the trick.

2. Have you got any viral/malware/rootkit infections? A good firewall and anti-virus, etc. solution is a must these days, especially if your "window on the world" is windows based and uses Internet Explorer.

3. Check under the mouse for mutated ants with super-strength trying to communicate with you...


----------



## sfag (21 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

I'd say it is your touchpad driver. try uninstalling its driver - and reinstalling. 
Try a different mouse with the touchpad uninstalled.  
touchpad drivers become corrupted from time to time.


----------



## NicolaM (21 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

Thanks guys
I am no longer using that computer

Nicola


----------



## michaelm (21 May 2009)

*Re: My mouse cursor floats across the screen by itself,any ideas about how to fix thi*

No longer an issue for NicolaM but for anyone who does have that problem . . I experienced the same with a Dell Latitude and it was being caused by the mouse nib (which I don't use) in the middle of the keyboard.  I tried various thing but in the end had to pop off the keyboard and cut the narrow ribbon cable connected to the nib, this fixed the problem.


----------

